# Failed Terror Attack In NYC.



## MJS (May 2, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36892505/ns/us_news-security/

NEW YORK - Investigators on Sunday pored over security video and materials found in an SUV designed to explode in a ball of flame in Times Square the night before for clues to who might have parked the vehicle in the busy tourist destination. 
Police Commissioner Ray Kelly said officers were on their way to a town in Pennsylvania to talk to a man who believes he may have recorded a bombing suspect on his video camera. He said a white man in his 40s was seen taking off his shirt in an alley and putting it in a bag.


----------



## seasoned (May 2, 2010)

We all know it is just a matter of time before something of devastating proportion will happen. Fore warned is fore armed, but is that enough??


----------



## MJS (May 2, 2010)

Very true.  Fortunately the vendors noticed what was going on and alerted the police before anything major happened.  Problem is, aside from people being aware, how is something like this able to be prevented in the future?  There're countless vehicles parked, unattended, in the street all the time.  Any one of them could be a bomb waiting to go off.


----------



## seasoned (May 2, 2010)

Very good point MJS, in the end it will boil down to vigilant citizenry getting involved.


----------



## Omar B (May 2, 2010)

Sucks living in the world's most visible city, every nutjob tries to make his point here.  I'm glad it was caught.  My sister's friend Janet saw the whole hubbub and called to to ask what the hell was going on.


----------



## Flea (May 2, 2010)

Anyone see the Simpsons tonight?  I wonder if anyone is going to get canned at Fox.  Yelled at, at the very least.

_*The Simpsons To Surveil, with Love  (New, TVPG) The police install surveillance cameras to curb civil  liberties, but the job proves too taxing; *_The Simpsons​


----------



## Marginal (May 2, 2010)

MJS said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36892505/ns/us_news-security/
> 
> NEW YORK - Investigators on Sunday pored over security video and materials found in an SUV designed to explode in a ball of flame in Times Square the night before for clues to who might have parked the vehicle in the busy tourist destination.
> Police Commissioner Ray Kelly said officers were on their way to a town in Pennsylvania to talk to a man who believes he may have recorded a bombing suspect on his video camera. He said *a white man in his 40s was seen* taking off his shirt in an alley and putting it in a bag.



Tea party time!


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 2, 2010)

The ONLY thing saving us is the stupidity of the terrorist.

First the shoe bomber...

Then the Christmas (underwear) bomber.

And now this Wall Street bomber.

Oh but don't worry, Janet Napolitano says they were right on top of it and confiscated the bomb! You know like they now have control of it and the world is safe. They knew the guy would be so stupid making the bomb it would not go off and the handy vendor guy saw the smoke, all according to plan!


That&#8217;s the same Napolitano that said everything went to plan with stopping the Christmas bomber. They knew a guy from Denmark would stop it. That was part of the plan.

The only bright side is the Talbain seem to have a very hard time coming up with intelligent people. But one day, that might change, or they get lucky.



Marginal said:


> Tea party time!


 


Yea, they say he was a Tea Party member named Muhammed.

Deaf


----------



## Marginal (May 2, 2010)

I'm just saying...

Where was Glen Beck at the time? He totally fits the profile. As profiling is the right and only way to enforce crime and prevent terrorism...


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 3, 2010)

MJS said:


> Very true.  Fortunately the vendors noticed what was going on and alerted the police before anything major happened.  Problem is, aside from people being aware, *how is something like this able to be prevented in the future*?  There're countless vehicles parked, unattended, in the street all the time.  Any one of them could be a bomb waiting to go off.



Not.

Perfect safety is an illusion. No matter how much freedom is given up, you'll still be at risk. Learn to live with it. The odds of dying in a terrorist attack are infinitesimally small, even if a bomb were to explode in a major city every day. You are far more likely to die on your way to work even then.


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Not.
> 
> Perfect safety is an illusion. No matter how much freedom is given up, you'll still be at risk. Learn to live with it. The odds of dying in a terrorist attack are infinitesimally small, even if a bomb were to explode in a major city every day. You are far more likely to die on your way to work even then.


 
Thats true.  I wasn't looking for a solution, as I know there isn't one.  The best thing that we can do, is just what I said...be aware.  You see something out of the ordinary, report it.  Sure it may turn out to be nothing, but its better than doing nothing.  Much like the street vendor, being aware just may save some lives.  

I dont live in a major city, so the odds of a terrorist striking where I live, vs. a place like NYC, LA, etc., are pretty slim.  Still, this doesn't mean that we should walk around with our head in our rear end.


----------



## Joab (May 3, 2010)

Being aware of your surroundings and reporting anything unusual is of course a good idea. It looks like the bomber wasn'y very competent, the bomb would not have gone off regardless according to press reports, the fertilizer used in the bomb was not very combustible. The FBI tracking down groups that are planning to make bombs before they make the bomb and plant it is likely our best hope, the FBI has prevented a lot of these attacks from happening according to news reports.


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2010)

Marginal said:


> I'm just saying...
> 
> Where was Glen Beck at the time? He totally fits the profile. As profiling is the right and only way to enforce crime and prevent terrorism...


White people can't be Muslim? Only a Muslim group has claimed responsibility... Wow, nice example of racism.


----------



## Satt (May 3, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Sucks living in the world's most visible city, every nutjob tries to make his point here. I'm glad it was caught. My sister's friend Janet saw the whole hubbub and called to to ask what the hell was going on.


 
Every New Year's Eve, I keep thinking, somone is going to blow up Time's Square. Scary thought, but not imposible.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 3, 2010)

The attack only fails if we refuse to be terrorized.  Terrorist bombs don't create terrorism; our responses do.


----------



## Marginal (May 3, 2010)

Big Don said:


> White people can't be Muslim? Only a Muslim group has claimed responsibility... Wow, nice example of racism.



Racism? I'm just asking questions.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 3, 2010)

Marginal said:


> As profiling is the right and only way to enforce crime and prevent terrorism...



I agree, You are right, and since hardcore liberals, in a desperate attempt to retain control of office are fare more likely to stage something and blame it on a tea party group, we need to start rounding them up and putting them in camps, yes?


----------



## Marginal (May 3, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> I agree, You are right, and since hardcore liberals, in a desperate attempt to retain control of office are fare more likely to stage something and blame it on a tea party group, we need to start rounding them up and putting them in camps, yes?


No way. They're too busy setting fire to GMO crops.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 3, 2010)

Has anyone claimed responsibility yet?

If it's claimed by the news to be Al-Quaeda, my hunch is it's a plant( gasoline and propane together are a very poor ignition/accelerant combo and I have it from those whose business it is to know such things that no professional would use those two together).

If they say it was a Tea Party member, my hunch is It's a plant. (again, anyone determined to do such a thing would research enough to know not to put those two components together making them essentially nonlethal as "mass destruction" goes)

The only way I *might* believe it wasn't a plant was if it turned out to be an outlying, amateur branch of a terrorist group such as would not have access to the major training areas.

But again, has anyone even come forward yet?


----------



## Blade96 (May 3, 2010)

Glad nothing happened and everyone was all right. 

Whew.


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2010)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/36911051/ns/today-today_people/

Perhaps nobody else noticed, because they let their guard down.  They think that because nothing has happened in a while, they think that because for the past X number of months security has been 'beefed up', that they can relax.  But IMO, thats what the terrorists want and wait for.  

Just like the badguy that hangs out on the street, waiting for his next victim.  He's looking for the one thats not paying attention, is distracted, walks with their head down, doesn't look confident.  Those are the people he goes after.


----------



## Big Don (May 3, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Has anyone claimed responsibility yet?
> 
> If it's claimed by the news to be Al-Quaeda, my hunch is it's a plant( gasoline and propane together are a very poor ignition/accelerant combo and I have it from those whose business it is to know such things that no professional would use those two together).
> 
> But again, has anyone even come forward yet?


Yep, The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility. I'm less worried about professionals, than I am about gifted, or even lucky amateurs...


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 3, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Yep, The Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility. I'm less worried about professionals, than I am about gifted, or even lucky amateurs...


 
And the PT posted it on YouTube not one hr. after the incident. Being so quick off the mark indicates they knew about the attack, and the YouTube claim said it succeeded, indicating it was a canned response already on tape before the incident.



Bill Mattocks said:


> The attack only fails if we refuse to be terrorized. Terrorist bombs don't create terrorism; our responses do.


 
Yea.. but payback like what Bush would give them sure would help! Clinton didn't do much and Obama will only rain apologies on them for their attacks.

Deaf


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 3, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Yea.. but payback like what Bush would give them sure would help! Clinton didn't do much and Obama will only rain apologies on them for their attacks.



I have no problems with attacking our attackers.  Providing we know whom they are.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 3, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Clinton didn't do much and *Obama will only rain apologies on them for their attacks.*



Has partisanship blinded you so thoroughly?

"According to a just completed study by the New America Foundation, the number of drone strikes has risen dramatically since Obama became President. During his first nine and a half months in office, he has authorized as many C.I.A. aerial attacks in Pakistan as George W. Bush did in his final three years in office." LINK

"The Obama administration has taken the extraordinary step of authorizing the targeted killing of an American citizen, the radical Muslim cleric Anwar al-Awlaki, who is believed to have shifted from encouraging attacks on the United States to directly participating in them, intelligence and counterterrorism officials said Tuesday." LINK

"The U.S. military says the No. 2 leader of Al Qaeda in Iraq has been killed by Coalition forces during an Oct. 5 operation in the northern city of Mosul." LINK

You could at least TRY to get the details straight before you make your political judgments.  Ironically considering your post, many on the left have been very critical of Obama for being too warlike and continuing many of the wartime policies of his predecessor.


----------



## crushing (May 4, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Ironically considering your post, many on the _________ have been very critical of ________ for being too warlike and continuing many of the wartime policies of his predecessor.


 
Will this loop ever end?


----------



## CoryKS (May 4, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> You could at least TRY to get the details straight before you make your political judgments. Ironically considering your post, many on the left have been very critical of Obama for being too warlike and continuing many of the wartime policies of his predecessor.


 
Oh, knock it off.  You jumped right over Marginal's scurrilous accusation with nary a word to jump on Deaf Smith.  Your selective white knighting is just as partisan as everything else in this thread.  Yup, people are partisan, and will take partisan shots.  Including you.  Quit trying to stifle those who disagree with you with your one-sided calls for nonpartisanship.


----------



## Archangel M (May 4, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Tea party time!



BZZZZZZ!!! Wrong Answer. Thanks for playing. Remember to grab your Islamic terrorism consolation prize on your way out the door.

Buh Bye.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 4, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Oh, knock it off.  You jumped right over Marginal's scurrilous accusation with nary a word to jump on Deaf Smith.  Your selective white knighting is just as partisan as everything else in this thread.  Yup, people are partisan, and will take partisan shots.  Including you.  Quit trying to stifle those who disagree with you with your one-sided calls for nonpartisanship.



I didn't call for non-partisanship.  I called for getting the facts right.  Ignoring inconvenient facts goes beyond partisanship.


----------



## blindsage (May 4, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Yea.. but payback like what Bush would give them sure would help! Clinton didn't do much and Obama will only rain apologies on them for their attacks.


LOL!  Yeah, all that work Bush did before 9/11 and the complete lack of effort by Clinton.  Way to re-intepret history.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 4, 2010)

crushing said:


> Will this loop ever end?


 
I think it will not. Not in time, anyway.


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 4, 2010)

> Yea.. but payback like what Bush would give them sure would help! Clinton didn't do much and Obama will only rain apologies on them for their attacks.


 
Just out of curiosity...who exactly is the "them" that you want to pay back like Bush would?  Iraq?

I'm in New York City right now, and last I heard, they found one guy that they believe is involved.


----------



## Marginal (May 4, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> BZZZZZZ!!! Wrong Answer. Thanks for playing. Remember to grab your Islamic terrorism consolation prize on your way out the door.
> 
> Buh Bye.



Oops. Better invade Iran then.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2010)

I dont know..the paper today, said the guy received bomb making training in Pakistan.  Are we planning a full scale invasion?  Personally I doubt it.  We're already bombing them with the unmanned drones, so may as well keep going.


----------



## Marginal (May 5, 2010)

MJS said:


> I dont know..the paper today, said the guy received bomb making training in Pakistan.  Are we planning a full scale invasion?  Personally I doubt it.  We're already bombing them with the unmanned drones, so may as well keep going.



Pfft. Everyone knows that bombs only hit aspirin factories and accomplish nothing. You might as well be surrendering to an enemy if you're bombing them. The only way to get results in Pakistan is to invade Iran.


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Pfft. Everyone knows that bombs only hit aspirin factories and accomplish nothing. You might as well be surrendering to an enemy if you're bombing them. The only way to get results in Pakistan is to invade Iran.


 
LOL, I remember the late, great George Carlin doing a routine on bombing countries.  Something to the effect of, "Watch out if your country is full of brown people, cuz we'll bomb the **** out of you!"


----------



## elder999 (May 5, 2010)

Marginal said:


> . The only way to get results in Pakistan is to invade Iran.


 
We _*should*_ bomb Iran....for months.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 6, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Has partisanship blinded you so thoroughly?
> 
> You could at least TRY to get the details straight before you make your political judgments. Ironically considering your post, many on the left have been very critical of Obama for being too warlike and continuing many of the wartime policies of his predecessor.


 
Empty Hands,

Obama has apologized to the world a hundred times for our 'mistakes', he has bowed to every tin-horn dictator, he has ENCOURGED them in many ways and at the same time showed great disrespect for our allies.

The drone strikes were started long long before he even thought about running for president. They were not his ideas in any way and just a continuation of the policy. But while he has increased the drone striks, as Biden wants, he as cut back on HUMINT, just as Jimmy Carter did.

But what he has ended up doing is, unlike Bush, is having THREE terrorist incidences in the U.S. in one mere year while Bush, after 9/11 had ZERO for seven years. And only by the grace of God did two of them fail. All because he has encouraged them with the thoughts of no retaliation on the scale Bush gave them (or don&#8217;t you remember, before 9/11 we were not in Afghanistan nor Iraq.) Bush's retaliation was big time stuff.

Deaf


----------



## Marginal (May 6, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> But what he has ended up doing is, unlike Bush, is having THREE terrorist incidences in the U.S. in one mere year while Bush, after 9/11 had ZERO for seven years.




Shoe bomber, anthrax mailer, DC Sniper? It's funny how none of these count.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 7, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Shoe bomber, anthrax mailer, DC Sniper? It's funny how none of these count.



Took the words right outta me mouth.

Those don't fit the narrative, so they get "forgotten."


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 7, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Shoe bomber, anthrax mailer, DC Sniper? It's funny how none of these count.



Double Irony even, because the anthrax mailer and the DC sniper actually succeeded in both their attacks and achieving the intended results, whereas the 'terrorist incidents' blamed on Obama all failed because of ineptitude.

Btw, I don't see how a president is responsible for causing indivodual attack. It's not like he single handedly reads every bit of intel, then puts on his bat suit and rushes off to save the world.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 7, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> It's not like he single handedly reads every bit of intel, then puts on his bat suit and rushes off to save the world.



You just have to ruin everything, don't you!?


----------



## Marginal (May 7, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Took the words right outta me mouth.
> 
> Those don't fit the narrative, so they get "forgotten."



Guess that's how one effectively evades reality.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 7, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Shoe bomber, anthrax mailer, DC Sniper? It's funny how none of these count.


 
Except for the shoe bomber NONE of them had any connection with Muslim Terrorist that destroyed the trade center in NY. *NONE.* 

And the shoe bomber bombed flight 63, or tried to, took the flight from PARIS FRANCE to Miami Florida. His attempt was not in the U.S. The French authorites are what dropped the ball. The U.S. has no control over foreign airports.

Deaf


----------



## Marginal (May 8, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> Except for the shoe bomber NONE of them had any connection with Muslim Terrorist that destroyed the trade center in NY. *NONE.*


Yet you (apparently) count Fort Hood.


----------



## Big Don (May 8, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> You just have to ruin everything, don't you!?


He does, everyone knows Batsuit is one word


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 8, 2010)

Marginal said:


> Yet you (apparently) count Fort Hood.


 
Maj. Nidal Malik Hasan had ties to Muslim terrorist.

1. He worshipped at a mosque led by a radical imam said to be a "spiritual adviser" to three of the hijackers who attacked America on Sept 11, 2001.
Investigations before and after the shooting discovered e-mail communications between Hasan and Anwar al-Awlaki, who quickly declared Hasan a hero, as "fighting against the U.S. army is an Islamic duty". al-Awlaki is a known *al-Qaeda supporter*.

2. He was suspected of being the author of internet postings that compared suicide bombers with soldiers who throw themselves on grenades to save others and had also reportedly been warned about proselytising to patients. 

3. At Fort Hood, he told a colleague, Col Terry Lee, that he believed Muslims should rise up against American "aggressors". He made no attempt to hide his desire to end his military service early or his mortification at the prospect of deployment to Afghanistan. "He had people telling him on a daily basis the horrors they saw over there," said his cousin, Nader Hasan.

So yea, he was a terrorist. A Muslim one.

Deaf


----------



## Marginal (May 9, 2010)

He had no direct ties to any terrorist group. He's disqualified by your own criteria.


----------



## elder999 (May 9, 2010)

Marginal said:


> He had no direct ties to any terrorist group. He's disqualified by your own criteria.


 
That's not strictly true. As he pointed out, Maj. Hasan had pretty extensive documented contact with Anwar al-Aw_*l*_aki. THere's a good article about this man in today's New York Times. The man is fomenting _jihad_ for American soil.:



			
				Anwar al-Alwaki said:
			
		

> Jihad is becoming as American as apple pie and as British as afternoon tea.


----------



## MJS (May 9, 2010)

Elder beat me to it.   I found this wiki article.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nidal_Malik_Hasan


----------

